# Help me create a playlist for a lonely guy.



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

As now people here know I am now separated from my wife and not have a full time job at the moment so this winter has been tough. Since I have been depressed, I would like to ask for help for people to create a playlist here to lift my spirits during these hardships.

Please add recommendations to this thread for tracks or albums (preferred) that I can download from iTunes since I am not really buying CD's anymore. Anything classical would be great and many thanks.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If you are like me, you don't really want upbeat music at a time like this. It used to help me to wallow in my feelings and eventually come out the other side. I would listen to the Adagio from Khachaturian's Gayane ballet suite. But that's just me. People have different needs.


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about your separation. I know you search for work is been frustrating too. I prescribe a full regimen of Chopin by Ott! (Who you so graciously introduced me to!)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I wonder whether you know Nielsen´s _Humoreske Bagateller op.11 _ for piano - charming pieces definitely worth hearing, here in a nice performance by a certain Beatrice Rana


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm sorry too for you, albert, my suggestion is going for something surely totally new for you, in order to open windows to your life: the spirit of flamenco, both extro an introverted, played by 2 pianos, by Joan Guinjoan.
Here's the 1st of its 3 sections:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2015)

I second Joan Guinjoan. Lots of really good music there.

Tomas Marco, too. Good solid stuff. 

When I was similarly circumstanced, I couldn't listen to anything for a good long while. I admire and applaud your ability to continue to listen.:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks so much guys... I will hunt down these on iTunes and add them as I can financially be able to.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Rossini .............?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your present struggle. Some music of hope: Speranza by Turnage, performed by the LSO.
Keep believing.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

See my signature ....................


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Dang, that's gotta be rough. Was it mutual?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morimur said:


> Dang, that's gotta be rough. Was it mutual?


not completely... she wants the divorce but I would like to work things out.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Mozart's Clarinet Quintet helped me through a very difficult time some years ago. I found it to be extremely comforting and it could do the same for you.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I would listen to either extremely sentimental (but not saddening) music or absolutely abstract music. Michael Nyman's early film music (The Draughtsman's Contract, etc.) and 1980s works (The Kiss) are both sentimental and uplifting (with grain of sarcasm). Or, John Cage's aleatory works (Music of Changes, Freeman Etudes, etc.) are good to calm your mind. They won't cause strong emotions such as sadness, anger, delight, excitement, ... I can just be immersed in the sounds. Both types worked to me, but of course each person is different.


----------



## Leonius (Jan 8, 2015)

@aajj Same as me! The first movement melodies started by strings and followed by clarinet worked really well.


----------



## Leonius (Jan 8, 2015)

I also enjoy listening to Mozart Serenade in E-flat, K 375. This piece is just continuous beautiful melodies.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I find that Bach's Cello Suites soothe me when I am in pain without trying to "cheer me up." 
I recommend the Ophelie Gaillard album -- she has two; I prefer the latter. 

All the best.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Unconventional Recommendation*

You want fun without being too silly, excluding PDQ Bach?

Check out the music of Don Gillis. He was the chief arranger for the NBC Symphony and friends with Toscanini. He composed many of his works for them including the _Symphony 5½_.











If Toscanini like Gillis' stuff it can not be all that bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2015)

I would recommend some lighter music to keep your spirits up - though substantial enough to merit serious attention.

Villa-Lobos' Bachianas Brasilieras and Choros will do the trick nicely:









The best online price I know is from here -- $30 for 7 discs of absolutely awesome music. Just download it, then double click it to bring it into iTunes. The iTunes price is $70.

Here's what David Hurwitz at ClassicsToday said about them:

Artistic Quality: 10
Sound Quality: 10

Here's an easy call: these are the finest recordings of these works currently available. In reviewing the individual releases, I had perhaps one small reservation concerning the disc containing Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4, but this evaporates in the face of the achievement as a whole. Both cycles, the Bachianas Brasileiras and the Choros, constitute two of the most original, colorful, and enjoyable collections of works by any 20th-century composer. They belong in every serious record collection, and they have never been so consistently well performed and recorded. At last, Villa-Lobos' compatriots have managed to do his quirky genius full justice. The excellent disc of solo guitar music makes a fine and thoughtful bonus, and at seven discs for the price of three, you'd have to be insane not to grab this set immediately.

-----

Because you have a child (?) you will -- or should -- have a relationship with your spouse for the next 20+ years. Try to make that relationship as good as possible. Divorce brings out the absolute worst in people, and the lawyers and the courts just pour fuel on the fire. All you can do is play the long game and not expect quick solutions. If you do get a divorce, focus on getting through the process quickly and becoming effective co-parents flexible enough to maintain a healthy atmosphere for the kid(s). With time you will probably become friends again.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Mmm...something to take your mind off things ? 
When things aren't going quite my way...i.e. most of the time (!), I love a bit of musical research, like truly obscure instruments for concerti ( try 'tar' or 'pipa' for example), or weird and wonderful places for composers to come from (maybe - with no disrespect (!) - the Philippines, or Kosovo).

Current 'go-to' piece for quiet reflection is Dvorak Saint Ludmila Oratorio (which in my present location doesn't seem to be coming up on YT).

Hope thoughts along these lines might just stir something for you.


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

Ravel: Pavane pour une Enfante Defunte

Léo Ferré: À Saint-Germain-des-Prés

v different genres, but calming and helpful I hope.


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

...and also this:









song called With a Song and a Smile, may help in a happier way.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I would suggest that you go through the TC Recommended lists and listen to all of the works from all of the categories.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for all of your suggestions.  Good news is that my wife and I had a good conversation last night on the phone and I got to talk with my lovely daughter. I learned that she really likes reading that Vivaldi Four Seasons book from the library she found .


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

This one, the full ballet score and not just the suite......it's so unpretentious and full of an understated optimism, I think.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

*Sibelius*, _Symphony n°5_


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Thanks for all of your suggestions.  Good news is that my wife and I had a good conversation last night on the phone and I got to talk with my lovely daughter. I learned that she really likes reading that Vivaldi Four Seasons book from the library she found .
> 
> View attachment 60810


I'm sorry to hear that you're separated from your wife. Any hopes from your phone conversation that she may be willing to try to work through things?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Here are some suggestions for you:















Piano Concertos: Chopin, Ravel


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

When I'm feeling beaten up by fate I always turn to Beethoven. He went through some tough times in his life and his music was his answer to that.
Listening to the late sonatas, the last two piano concertos and Symphonies 5, 6 & 9 never fail to lift me.
Especially the 5th piano concerto. I've got the recording by the RNO played by Pletnev and it has a magical quality to it. It's not possible to listen with your head bowed. It always makes me feel I can beat whatever life throws at me.

Hope you work things out! Even Beethoven found peace sometimes!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"I'm Just A Lonely Boy", Paul Anka.

Play on a continuous loop.

Report back.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Mahler's Fourth and vocal music always lift's my spirits when I'm down!

/ptr


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

hpowders said:


> "I'm Just A Lonely Boy", Paul Anka.
> 
> Play on a continuous loop.
> 
> Report back.


.. if you survive!


----------



## Vinski (Dec 16, 2012)

hpowders said:


> "I'm Just A Lonely Boy", Paul Anka.


Definitely 'Lonely Boy' by The Black Keys.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your saddening circumstances. Hope you come out the other end of all this happier and stronger.

As for music. I find listening to something that transcends the human condition helpful. In this case - Mahler's Second Symphony is my prescription. From beginning to end. Up loud. Doesn't matter really what performance. The piece is good enough to shine whoever's waving their arms - although of course you can't go wrong with Lenny.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you're separated from your wife. Any hopes from your phone conversation that she may be willing to try to work through things?


it is looking more optimistic but will be a long time to recovery I would think. I am still looking forward to the future.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> it is looking more optimistic but will be a long time to recovery I would think. I am still looking forward to the future.


How about marriage counseling?


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

John Cage- Thirteen Harmonies


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morimur said:


> How about marriage counseling?


Tried that but it got too pricey when I don't have a full time job.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Zappa-Honey, Don't You Want A Man Like Me?
Zappa-You Didn't Try To Call Me
Zappa-Shall We Take Ourselves Seriously?

Hey, I know the feeling. My other wanted out after 25 years, and I wanted to keep it together.
But when a woman makes up her mind...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Best advice I can give: Listen to Beethoven. His life had major problems, and he never even came close to finding anyone who would marry him. As one lady friend said, "He's ugly and half crazy." 

But he soldiered on, the best any of us can do when we meet life's reverses. Something to think about as you listen to his music.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Best advice I can give: Listen to Beethoven. His life had major problems, and he never even came close to finding anyone who would marry him. As one lady friend said, "He's ugly and half crazy."
> 
> But he soldiered on, the best any of us can do when we meet life's reverses. Something to think about as you listen to his music.


He must have been exceptionally ugly -- even for that time. Too bad we don't have any reliable portraits.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Morimur said:


> He must have been exceptionally ugly -- even for that time. Too bad we don't have any reliable portraits.


We do have this:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

And this:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

What about the radio - its cheap, there is a voice talking to you occasionally (and if you chose the right channel, the voice is intelligent, aticulate, interesting and informative - all things that can help you think about something other than your pain) and there is a good choice that you'll hear music that is new to you (if you chose the right channel)

BBC Radio 3 is a very good (mainly) classical channel that broadcasts 24/7 and is available via the internet

hang on in there, pal - I know exactly what you're going through. Take care!


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

some guy said:


> When I was similarly circumstanced, I couldn't listen to anything for a good long while. I admire and applaud your ability to continue to listen.:tiphat:


Same here. After my divorce on 2013 I spent a few months not really able to listen to anything. After that I started to listen again like a maniac, probably trying to find some relief there, but that was not the best thing also.

Albert, sorry to hear about it. I can't give you music suggestions at this moment because I think this is not the most important stuff when dealing with divorce. The most important thing to me was to find a gym, read spiritual books, meditate, see a therapist and find new friends and hobbies. Stay depressed at home listening to music may make your recovery much slower.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Today it is raining and it has been an exceptionally difficult day. I do miss my wife and my daughter.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, albert. Hang in there.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I wish you all the best to recover in this awful situation.

If you want to explore less known classical music, you could try one of my blogs (one composition a day with YouTube link):

http://exploringclassical.blogspot.nl/


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Headphone Hermit said:


> What about the radio - its cheap, there is a voice talking to you occasionally (and if you chose the right channel, the voice is intelligent, aticulate, interesting and informative - all things that can help you think about something other than your pain) and there is a good choice that you'll hear music that is new to you (if you chose the right channel)
> 
> BBC Radio 3 is a very good (mainly) classical channel that broadcasts 24/7 and is available via the internet
> 
> ... Take care!


I would second this recommendation heartily. My Mother's Fiancee went through a somewhat bitter Divorce and the Radio amongst other things helped him a great deal.

I'd also like to say hang in there and I hope things start to look up for you.


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

AClockworkOrange said:


> I would second this recommendation heartily. My Mother's Fiancee went through a somewhat bitter Divorce and the Radio amongst other things helped him a great deal.
> 
> I'd also like to say hang in there and I hope things start to look up for you.


I agree, the radio (music or talk) can help to take your mind off things. 
It's difficult, one doesn't want to brood on things incessantly, close friends are the best help I think. 
Talking helps, stay close to your friends.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

julianoq said:


> Same here. After my divorce on 2013 I spent a few months not really able to listen to anything. After that I started to listen again like a maniac, probably trying to find some relief there, but that was not the best thing also.
> 
> Albert, sorry to hear about it. I can't give you music suggestions at this moment because I think this is not the most important stuff when dealing with divorce. The most important thing to me was to find a gym, read spiritual books, meditate, see a therapist and find new friends and hobbies. Stay depressed at home listening to music may make your recovery much slower.


Actually I hardly ever listen to music at home  except for nights on tinychat. Most of the time I'm up and about town commuting running errands and using my Ipods/iPhone/Minidisc for music  So I try to keep rather active.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Today it is raining and it has been an exceptionally difficult day. I do miss my wife and my daughter.


I feel your pain, pal!

you won't want to hear this, but I still miss my daughter a load (and we split up in 1995!) 
My hints - cry when you need to; don't fight with her mum in front of your daughter; be proud of being a loving Dad; let your daughter know that you love her and want her (and that it isn't her fault); let your daughter live as 'normal' a life as possible; and above all .... enjoy your daughter as much as you can

Keep going, my friend!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for all of the posts and private messages people have sent me here. They are encouraging each and everyday slowly. I can't wait to call up my daughter tonight.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I would advise letting your instincts guide you. You may be temporarily in a place where music can't reach you, or you may need to regress a bit and listen to the musical equivalent of comfort food- what that may be in your case, I couldn't possibly say, but I think everyone has certain records they gravitate to in times of difficulty and distress.

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been reluctant to participate in this thread because I don't think I have any musical remedies for your situation. I've been trying to think, what would I want to hear if I were in Albert's situation? I just can't figure it out! I think I might be like "some guy" in a situation like this - I might not listen to music for a while. But that might be the worst thing for other people. 

Whatever music you choose, though, fight through it, brother. Things will eventually get better in ways you probably can't and won't see coming. Meanwhile, just keep going.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Surprisingly I thought that listening in binge quantities of Bartok today would help but it didn't surprisingly. It just made me miss my daughter a lot more.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Progress report: listening to huge doses of Mahler has lifted my spirits. Yesterday was hard as I couldn't reach my daughter via phone.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Done with my TSQL test and listened to Grimaud's Beethoven playing. I think that it helped me quite a bit but we will see when the results come in.

Going to try to call up my daughter later on tonight.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mahler's fourth symphony is helping my spirits up today. Didn't do well on that test yesterday .


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Mahler's fourth symphony is helping my spirits up today. Didn't do well on that test yesterday .


Sorry to hear about the test. Mahler has the opposite effect on me than on you, which of course underlines the very personal nature of music-as-consolation.

One thing which helps me get into a trance-like meditative state is listening to the same recording- I'm talking about a three or four minute aria- on a loop for half an hour or more. It has to be done when alone or with headphones, as it's obviously pretty irritating for anyone else within earshot, but I find it soothing.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> As now people here know I am now separated from my wife and not have a full time job at the moment so this winter has been tough. Since I have been depressed, I would like to ask for help for people to create a playlist here to lift my spirits during these hardships.
> 
> Please add recommendations to this thread for tracks or albums (preferred) that I can download from iTunes since I am not really buying CD's anymore. Anything classical would be great and many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 60766


Listen to a lot of Haydn - his music has a very positive feel to it. It's also very well structured and has many joyous details.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Today it is raining and it has been an exceptionally difficult day. I do miss my wife and my daughter.


Don't let the blues get to you dude, it'll get better . Everyone goes through more difficult phases, most important thing is never to give up.


----------



## Leonius (Jan 8, 2015)

It's good to see that some music is helping you, Albert Wang. This is time to really stay tough. Some Beethoven pieces really help when you feel you are suffering and battling against fate. His Piano Concerto No.4 and Violin Concerto, I found, are very comforting. For me, I actually tend not to find the really sad and depressed pieces, because I'm afraid they will make me only sadder. Those Beethoven pieces are not sad, but not too happy either. Hope those pieces can inspire you.

Don't give up. Hope music will guide you through this and help you stand up again.


----------



## Leonius (Jan 8, 2015)

Also, as I said in previous posts, the Mozart Clarinet Quintet K.581 would serve well too.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> Sorry to hear about the test. Mahler has the opposite effect on me than on you, which of course underlines the very personal nature of music-as-consolation.
> 
> One thing which helps me get into a trance-like meditative state is listening to the same recording- I'm talking about a three or four minute aria- on a loop for half an hour or more. It has to be done when alone or with headphones, as it's obviously pretty irritating for anyone else within earshot, but I find it soothing.


ironically I didn't expect the Bartok to make me depressed but it did. Mahler really helped me and with Bernstein's conducting on the fifth I was touched in my heart to think of my lovely daughter.


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about you and your wife separating, Albert. Music is a very good medium to lift one's spirits, and there are many very good suggestions here. I might add some symphonies that display victory over adversity to help lift you up, like Tchaikovsky's 2nd, 4th & 5th.

Dvořák's 3rd, 4th, 5th & 8th are very upbeat. Nielsen's 3rd is another very nice, and somewhat upbeat, symphony. 

If there come's a day where you want to wallow, there's always Mahler's 9th (and 10th, for that matter).


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Just added a bunch more to my iTunes wishlist .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hurrah I finally got to hear my daughter speak to me over the phone after like 4 days. My wife was grumpy . Sadly enough I won't be able to see my daughter physically probably until next week.

But I really do think about Izzy very much. She and Mahler seem to be going together.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I think that I am going to make this the albertfallickwang listening thread LOL or blog (but I'm not a blogger).

Today is my interview at MasterControl. Stressed out so it's Mahler time.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Watching the PBS Met broadcast of last year's Marriage of Figaro. Very incredible singing and great 1930's sets. Isabel Leonard is wonderful... the music uplifts me.

Had a tough night with the wife  over the phone. Sadly enough I may have to switch to a backup cell phone soon .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Going to see Inherent Vice with my stepdad today and it has been awhile since I have seen a movie (last time was Hunger Games Mockingjay Part 1). I will be curious to see how what I think to be the first ever adaptation of Pynchon to the big screen will end up being. Plus it has an awesome director.

Mahler 6th got finished up this morning.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like Inherent Vice is for next Friday. Ended up with a good lunch at The Copper Onion.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mahler's 8th symphony reminds me most of my daughter out of the ones I heard so far.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

To uplift the spirits and help you embrace the better things which will be on the horizon always keep with Haydn. Download or buy a CD version of the London symphonies even if you can't afford them, and they will reap you a hundred-fold of your investment.
I don't speak lightly as I had been in a very bad place at one point in my life and this solution saved me - I even had a paper printed on the subject and got paid for it! Good luck.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

My "cheer-up" music is the Chicago/Reiner recording of Dvorak 9.
That, and a good recording of Nessun Dorma (Correlli or Pavarotti) -

You might look up the advice columns of Cary Tennis called "Since You Asked" - he has them archived on his website. Cary has a wonderful way of uplifting spirits.

Here's my take as Cary might look at this:

Particularly in the US, we are identified by what we do ("whadda do, Admiral?") instead of who we are. Take this time to find who you are. You are a father. You are a lover of good music. You are many other things that do not involve your prior employer or, frankly, your current spouse. Renew those things. Engage in those things. Volunteer at your local symphony fundraiser. Volunteer at the art museum. Show your value. Continue to love your child at every opportunity. 

Where you are today is scary. You won't be able to control outcomes, but you can reestablish who you are and find your intrinsic worth. You will work again. Love again. Perhaps in ways that aren't apparent right now. Probably in ways that aren't apparent right now. Be open to these things. Allow yourself these things. You are as entitled as anyone else to have those things. They will come when they come, but you must engage.

In your posts, you have pared down your life to what is essential: you love your child and you are her father. That doesn't change. She is young and you still will influence her forever. It is good that you know what is most important.

You might look at your next job as a business transaction, no different and no more emotional than hiring someone to fix a furnace. A service is provided and money is paid. You might be punching tickets at the DMV, serving pizzas, or doing whatever else you must do to enable you to be open to what happens after this.

Your worth is as a father, as a lover of the arts - and perhaps for a while that will be all. Please be open to these new things, these unfamiliar things, while keeping the core of who you are.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Update: looks like my wife still wants to remain being friends after our impending divorce so that's a good sign, particularly for our daughter. Thanks for the encouragement of others here .

Slowly winding through the Mahler 8th on personal listening and today was a good day. Procured some internet but need a new wireless router.

Right now relaxing on tinychat.


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

v glad to hear that, good days really matter and do help.
I'm re-reading Admiral's thoughts and advice - has helped make some black clouds less black, some real hope.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am thankful for all. I just built my new desktop for ripping CDs and looking forward to using this instead of my HP laptop.  Should be much faster hopefully.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

albertfallickwang said:


> I think that I am going to make this the albertfallickwang listening thread LOL or blog (but I'm not a blogger).
> 
> Today is my interview at MasterControl. Stressed out so it's Mahler time.


MasterControl!? Sounds like your seeking work as one of Dr Evil's Henchmen.Dont do it! 
In fact dont stay in listening to Mahler, you're to old to be an Emo. 
Get out of the house and either see some live music or otherwise meet other humans. I've been through the divorce thing and though I was a magnificent brooder for a while( 24 and still pretty!), it was getting out and about that got me through. 
Get your shoes and coat on and out you go!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> I am thankful for all. I just built my new desktop for ripping CDs and looking forward to using this instead of my HP laptop.  Should be much faster hopefully.


Quartets (Haydn - Mozart - Schubert - Beethoven - Mendelssohn) are highly recommended - they're conversations between 4 intelligent people after all (at least that's what Goethe said  ).


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> MasterControl!? Sounds like your seeking work as one of Dr Evil's Henchmen.Dont do it!
> In fact dont stay in listening to Mahler, you're to old to be an Emo.
> Get out of the house and either see some live music or otherwise meet other humans. I've been through the divorce thing and though I was a magnificent brooder for a while( 24 and still pretty!), it was getting out and about that got me through.
> Get your shoes and coat on and out you go!


Thanks for your levity.

I'm already pretty social in fact . My friend Ben and my stepdad host a weekly foodie group and I go out pretty much every morning and talk to people. So I don't board myself up until I hit up tinychat later on during the day.

And I still try to talk to my daughter and wife via phone if I can .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Quartets (Haydn - Mozart - Schubert - Beethoven - Mendelssohn) are highly recommended - they're conversations between 4 intelligent people after all (at least that's what Goethe said  ).


Awesome... all the more reason for me to explore string quartets this and next month .


----------



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear about your situation. Maybe Webern's Im Sommerwind will help. To me, this music has a very positive feel to it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Simply play the final movement of the Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6 on a continuous loop.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tomorrow morning I get to pounce on the Mahler 10th . So excited.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Finally... the public library and the bank will be open today. Pouncing on Mahler's 10th this morning.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Halfway through the Mahler 10th. Very exquisite rendering by Cooke. Chailly does well.

I got to chat with my daughter last night. I want to help her get into Suzuki violin lessons.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Got this box set from the library:









Joyous day indeed. After Bartok, Lopez, and Mahler I shall embark.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"... and now, for something completely different."

*Ain't Misbehavin original cast album; a review of all Fats Waller songs, an instant feel-good*, 
and _then,_ as several advised, get out of the house, be lonely in a coffee shop, bookshop, the movies, on the street, but go out and see that all around you life is ongoing, people are still being people, i.e. get the big picture back in the frame. Your mood or emotional state will stay with you until you allow it its course and then both it, and you, will morph into whatever is next.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

lovetheclassics said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about your situation. Maybe Webern's Im Sommerwind will help. To me, this music has a very positive feel to it.


I love that piece a lot  Thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

PetrB said:


> "... and now, for something completely different."
> 
> *Ain't Misbehavin original cast album; a review of all Fats Waller songs, an instant feel-good*,
> and _then,_ as several advised, get out of the house, be lonely in a coffee shop, bookshop, the movies, on the street, but go out and see that all around you life is ongoing, people are still being people, i.e. get the big picture back in the frame. Your mood or emotional state will stay with you until you allow it its course and then both it, and you, will morph into whatever is next.


I will definitely have to check that out then for sure.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

this clip made me happier today:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My poor daughter Izzy is sick . She may have the flu? I really miss her lots.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

albertfallickwang said:


> My poor daughter Izzy is sick . She may have the flu? I really miss her lots.


Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Polyphemus said:


> Hope she gets better soon.


Me, too, albert.


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

samurai said:


> Me, too, albert.


And me too. Lot of viral things around at the moment.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for all of the encouragement. I have decided to switch all of my conversations to this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/36059-alberts-listening-diary-musings.html


----------

